# Did you name your board?



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

lol i do the same thing ^^
my guitar his name is bane (iBANEz)
my board is called sugah


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I've got a '08 Burton Andy Warhol Custom, so I call it Andy.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

"Blackie Lawless"


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

"Feet Stick"


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i call my board "snowboard"


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I just call mine my "shred stick"


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Mine came with a name: Rome Design.

I just call it my Design. I'm super creative.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> Mine came with a name: Rome Design.


Win. 
/End thread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

digitaltree515 said:


> So I'm in the habit of naming things I use a lot, like my car, my computer, and my snowboard. Just wondering who around here has named their board? Mine's Kendall!




I just bought a new board but haven't named it yet...however i do refer to my computer as my naked lady machine


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It already has a name...I couldn't rename it. That would be like renaming an adopted child...at age 13. It's creepy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

jmoes21 said:


> ...however i do refer to my computer as my naked lady machine


HAHAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

"The Bullet" for my Burton Bullet and "The Banana" for my Lib Skate Banana.

But like Extremo said i can't rename it, i just call it by a nickname or something similar.


----------

